# Testing and learning to video of  machining.



## David Kirtley (Feb 22, 2014)

So far I am happy with the results.

Nothing really earth shattering as far as the machining. Just cleaning up a bit of stock and facing the end.

The interesting part is the odd camera. It is a USB microscope. The video is nowhere near the maximum magnification. It will go up to 200X (supposedly).

The downside is the camera has a slow framerate but it is not too distracting. The upside is that it has a manual focus which is really nice. I see many videos where the auto focus messes with them and most digital cameras don't do macro well.  I need to try it with more light.

The software is simple and free ( Microsoft Moviemaker.) I wasn't doing anything really exciting. I don't expect to be anywhere near the Oscars for technical excellence. 

I had to make the final video twice. The first time, even though I got music from a place that was supposed to be creative commons licensed, Google came up with a copyright warning on it. It wasn't worth messing with arguing about it. I went to the Free Music Archive and found something interesting to replace it that was better than the first anyway. 

Next I will have to work on the lighting. Lights in my garage suck for normal work, let alone video. 

Well, that's about it. Here is is:

[video=youtube;82HB-tyC8Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82HB-tyC8Ps[/video]


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 22, 2014)

Yikes, the horror of the grammar of the title of this thread hurts my eyes. What was I thinking?


----------



## Ray C (Feb 22, 2014)

Good job and good luck...   I tried it a few times and posted some stuff on YouTube but the time involved in the whole process just turned me off...

What kind of lathe were you using?  Personally, instead of soundtracks, I like hearing the machine.


Ray


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 22, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Good job and good luck...   I tried it a few times and posted some stuff on YouTube but the time involved in the whole process just turned me off...
> 
> What kind of lathe were you using?  Personally, instead of soundtracks, I like hearing the machine.
> 
> ...



The time wasn't too bad. It took about a couple hours to video and edit. Just fumbling around with the settings. Uploading took longer.

The lathe is my little 7x14. It just looks bigger because the microscope camera was pretty close.

I just wanted to test the camera and it doesn't have sound. Also, I kind of sound like a dork when I am on camera so I usually don't say anything anyway.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 22, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> The time wasn't too bad. It took about a couple hours to video and edit. Just fumbling around with the settings. Uploading took longer.
> 
> The lathe is my little 7x14. It just looks bigger because the microscope camera was pretty close.
> 
> I just wanted to test the camera and it doesn't have sound. Also, I kind of sound like a dork when I am on camera so I usually don't say anything anyway.




I'm with you...  The production and editing time will improve with experience but, the upload time is nuts -and I have FIOS fiber connection with some insane speed.  A 10 minute video was taking like 2 hours.  Of course, I don't twiddle my thumbs waiting for it but, it's still annoying.


----------

